# How long does lubix last?



## thackernerd (Apr 2, 2011)

Im getting some lubix but i dont know how much to get and I was wondering how long yours has lasted you and what size you got.


----------



## andrewgk (Apr 2, 2011)

I got a large, and I've only gone through about 1/4th of the syringe over the last 6 months. I've only used that much because I used it on many of my puzzles. I would like to say that you should avoid using it on bigger cubes because it actually makes them slower and in order to get the puzzle to feel even on all sides you have to use a fairly large amount. Use CRC or any other spray lubricant on bigger puzzles. As for how long it lasts, it should last you at least 6 months at the very least. It kind of depends how you lube your puzzles. For example, if you lube the mechanism a lot and you pop the cube a lot; obviously you'll be losing a little lube every time you pop it. If you were to ignore this fact, Lubix lasts for an extremely long time.


----------



## Maniac (Apr 2, 2011)

one question and answer thread.


----------



## Magix (Apr 3, 2011)

Maniac said:


> one question and answer thread.


 
If other people use the search button, they can find this thread and wont have to ask the question again.

You post is 10x more annoying than this thread.


----------

